# Not a rookie anymore!



## Whitaker201 (Aug 8, 2013)

Well over the weekend I found out just how far I can run in 4" of water! For my ride 50yds is the limit. #-o Had to drag her back into floatable water then walk her downstream about 100yds to get to an area I could take off in again. I feel like I went from rookie to seasoned vet now. :lol: 

My buddy told me I need a Dixie horn on this thing for the way I drive it! :LOL2:


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 8, 2013)

I like your style but you're not a veteran until you:

A. Tear a hole in the bottom at speed. 
B. Flip over the bow while trying to tear a hole in the bottom.


----------



## overboard (Aug 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325251#p325251 said:


> Ranchero50 » Today, 09:49[/url]"]I like your style but you're not a veteran until you:
> 
> A. Tear a hole in the bottom at speed.
> B. Flip over the bow while trying to tear a hole in the bottom.



#-o B did it! I think I will try to stay a rookie!!! :lol:


----------



## catmansteve (Aug 8, 2013)

Agreed. I was just talking to a guy the other day that hit a rock ledge on the Potomac at 35mph, launched him and his buddy out and said the boat kept going for 200 yds until it hit the bank.

I'd like to hold onto my rookie status as long as possible!


----------



## bulldog (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome to the club. There have been a few times I have thought to myself "man that looks shallow, oh crap it is REALLY shallow, screw it" Then I hammer down and try to slide through it. That works about 1/2-2/3 of the time. When it doesn't work you realize how heavy your boat really is and you seriously did not need all of those 10 lb containers full of jigs and plastics.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325251#p325251 said:


> Ranchero50 » Yesterday, 09:49[/url]"]I like your style but you're not a veteran until you:
> 
> A. Tear a hole in the bottom at speed.
> B. Flip over the bow while trying to tear a hole in the bottom.



I hope to stay a rookie then! :LOL2: I think my boat is to slow to do B but just fast enough to do A on the right rock!


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325321#p325321 said:


> bulldog » Yesterday, 19:00[/url]"]Welcome to the club. There have been a few times I have thought to myself "man that looks shallow, oh crap it is REALLY shallow, screw it" Then I hammer down and try to slide through it. That works about 1/2-2/3 of the time. When it doesn't work you realize how heavy your boat really is and you seriously did not need all of those 10 lb containers full of jigs and plastics.


Yeah I was in to shallow of water to stop and the river was to small to turn around in. So the only option was to hammer it, hope to stay in the deepest part, and find some deeper water to shut down/turn around in.......I made it to the hammer part, but that was it! #-o :lol:

I keep the tackle to a minimum in this one. I have 3 different plano boxes 1 3600 for hooks, sinkers, jigheads, and a couple jigs. Then 1 3700 for CB's, SB's, BB's and trailers. Then 1 3731 for a few plastics. Still this boat is heavy to lift and push!


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've never stuck my boat in the water but its been high and dry a handful of times.


----------



## susqyg3 (Aug 13, 2013)

My foot has seen it's better days, couple minor cracks, bunch of bent up, and straightened, and bent, and straightened grates.. I nailed a rock in a section of river I thought I was good in, but I went to the other side than normal to avoid some kayakers, nailed the foot of the motor at 30+ mph... Luckily we both stayed in the boat, but the console definitely kept me in the boat (bent the key in the ignition with my leg).. I won't run the boat without my vest and kill switch anymore..


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 15, 2013)

My foot and grates were in bad shape when I bought it. My foot was beat up pretty good but not cracked. I should have a new UHMW foot, liner, and impeller to put on when I get home tonight. :mrgreen:


----------



## susqyg3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Your foot isn't bad until it looks like this!


----------



## Chewie (Aug 18, 2013)

Ouch, that sucks!!


----------



## semojetman (Aug 18, 2013)

Ouch!!!! 
Man, thats a chunk.


----------



## susqyg3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yea.. That's the susquehanna for ya


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 19, 2013)

OUCH! You got me on that one! My new foot should not do that, it's UHMW  but it does dent and cut little chunks out of the edges.


----------



## lowe1648 (Aug 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326572#p326572 said:


> Whitaker201 » Today, 10:29[/url]"]OUCH! You got me on that one! My new foot should not do that, it's UHMW  but it does dent and cut little chunks out of the edges.


Or the whole foot rips off. I've heard of more then one uhmw foot getting pulled off.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ditto, UHMW will leave a ring with the bolts attached and the rest stays in the river.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh great.....now I hear this! #-o Ohwell I run it until something happens.


----------



## susqyg3 (Aug 23, 2013)

If you do some searching on the web you'll find info about using bigger washers to prevent it from happening.. I've heard stories of guys bumping the boots on rocks, not while moving fast at all, and ripping them off.


----------



## Whitaker201 (Aug 26, 2013)

It has held up to 2 good hits already but I don't want to push my luck to far. I will have to find some washers to fit in there.


----------

